# Priming an Eheim Pro 3



## Whitebeam

I had to clean my Eheim Pro 3 350 in a hurry tonight as it seemed to be totally clogged (virtually no flow). The bla5ted thing took me over an hour to get going again; I only managed it by continually pouring water in through the inlet and outlet pipes and then running it; doing the same; again; and again. The silly priming pump thing on the top just seems to move a bubble in the top of the inlet u-bend backwards and forwards without achieving anything. What could be wrong? I'm tempted to junk the whole thing after tonight's performance.

Peter


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

Whitebeam said:
			
		

> I had to clean my Eheim Pro 3 350 in a hurry tonight as it seemed to be totally clogged (virtually no flow). The bla5ted thing took me over an hour to get going again; I only managed it by continually pouring water in through the inlet and outlet pipes and then running it; doing the same; again; and again. The silly priming pump thing on the top just seems to move a bubble in the top of the inlet u-bend backwards and forwards without achieving anything. What could be wrong? I'm tempted to junk the whole thing after tonight's performance.
> 
> Peter




Peter

If you allow water to flow back into the filter via the outlet pipe it fills a section within the top tray - see attached picture 






if this sections become full of water whilst primming is a problem and you have encounted the problem.

Before priming the system lift up the outgoing water pipe so it above the water level then start priming, once the filter is full, switch the filter unit on - still with the out going water pipe above the water level, once the water starts to flow out of the out going pipe then ease it back into the tank water.

I do the above when primming my 2080 and since adopting this method - never had a problem since.

Regards
paul


----------



## mfcphil

I have the pro 3 version and mine is a nightmare to get to fill with water after I've cleaned the media...an hour an a half the last time, I had to resort to opening and closing the on off valve as a tiny bit of wayer would enter the filter when I did this

What a pain....and the flow is very much reduced, Ive tried all the pipe nipping ways to see if there was air block to cant for the life of me get it 100%


----------



## mfcphil

does anyone know how to get the indicator open to clean?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

mfcphil said:
			
		

> does anyone know how to get the indicator open to clean?



Phil

You have a 2080 like mine dont you?

if so on the back / reverse side of the safety adaptor (this is what Eheim call it) it the piece of equipment where the inlet / outlet pipe attach, there are to plastic nibs - pinch the two nibs together and push the nibs - this will allow the plastic surround away from the sight glass or flow indicator, once this has been removed it will allow access to the flow indicator, hold the main body of the safety adaptor in your left hand and gently pull the flow indicator with your right hand and the flow indicator should become loose, then pull the red sealing ring out which will allow the red flow indicator / return spring to be removed - then you can clean all the parts.

Regards
paul.


----------



## mfcphil

Thanks Paul

Will give it a go, as the indicator is either stuck or simply does not work


----------



## bogwood

Peter

If you allow water to flow back into the filter via the outlet pipe it fills a section within the top tray - see attached picture 





if this sections become full of water whilst primming is a problem and you have encounted the problem.

Before priming the system lift up the outgoing water pipe so it above the water level then start priming, once the filter is full, switch the filter unit on - still with the out going water pipe above the water level, once the water starts to flow out of the out going pipe then ease it back into the tank water.

I do the above when primming my 2080 and since adopting this method - never had a problem since.

Regards
paul[/quote]

Good advice Paul, it works a treat.


----------



## Tomas Toleikis

Hello,
I have been working to solve trapped air problem for my new Eheim Pro 3 2071 about 4 hours today, tried every tip I could find on every aqua forum, then decided to take filter head apart to, thinking to lubricate every seal and every corner possible and to my surprise  I found the problem - outflow hole in the filter head has a valve and it was fitted by manufacturer upside down !!!!  fixed it like it should be and filter runs like a charm.
I think same parts and construction applies for Eheim models 2073, 2074, 2075.

Thought I should post this, so others check this too, before they run out of patience


----------



## GHNelson

Well done...Tomas


----------



## MikeG747

I have two Eheim Pro 3 filters and I have only ever experienced problems priming them when the canister is empty. So when I do a filter clean these days I make sure it is pretty much full of de-chlorinated water before priming. Means the pressure difference between canister and tank isn't so great and generally means one compression of the priming button is enough to get it all going again.


----------



## Sacha

Sorry I know this thread is old. 

What is the easiest and quickest way to prime these filters?? Still not entirely clear on the process.


----------



## Andy Thurston

Pipe it up
Open taps
Forget silly priming button and Suck the outlet
Easy


----------



## Sacha

Ah I should have added. 
What's the easiest way to do it without sucking the outlet? 
I can't disconnect my spray bar easily.


----------



## Andy Thurston

Assuming you have double taps... Disconnect the spraybar at the taps and suck the pipe but turn the tap off before the filter is full then reattach the spraybar open taps and let it continue filling


----------



## Sacha

I don't have double taps.


----------



## Andy Thurston

I'd find an easier way to remove your spray bar and/or buy double taps to make maintenance easier


----------



## Sacha

So there is no way to prime this filter without sucking the hose.


----------



## Andy Thurston

Unless you can fill the inlet pipe before attaching it to filter, probably not
You could fill the canister with water, put it all back together, then invert the canister and switch on, not easy in a small cabinet with inline devices connected.
I leave my hoses full of water when i clean my filter but i have double taps. Then once the filter is clean i just reconnect the hoses, open taps(inlet first) and it primes itself.
Most priming buttons are crap and don't work and those that do work usually break easily.
I don't know why people worry so much about a mouth full of tank water, most people have had a gob full of river, sea or local swimming pool water at some stage of their lives and there much worse for you.  when you suck the hose theres usually at least 2m of hose between you and the water


----------



## Sacha

So I need to buy the Eheim double taps then?


----------



## John S

Sacha, plenty of people prime these without having additional taps etc. If everything is empty then do the following.

Make sure the valve on the filter is off.

Make sure the spray bar / outlet is above the water line.

Disconnect your hose from your tank intake and fill and hose with water.

Then reconnect your hose to he filter intake. Open the valve and you should here the water fill up the cannister. Start the filter once the noise stops.


----------



## Sacha

Thanks John, I'll try that next time!


----------



## flygja

The method I use is the one stated in the manual for priming Eheim classic filters, which is almost the same as described by John. If the hoses already have water in them, then opening the taps will cause water to flood in through the intakes and air to escape through the outlet. If you have a Pro 3 with 2 intakes, then it gets messy. Too many times has it "preferred" one intake and completely not suck on the other intake, causing a drop in flow rate. 

Probably the last Pro range I ever buy.


----------



## Omegatron

Dolly Sprint 16v said:


> Peter
> 
> If you allow water to flow back into the filter via the outlet pipe it fills a section within the top tray - see attached picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this sections become full of water whilst primming is a problem and you have encounted the problem.
> 
> Before priming the system lift up the outgoing water pipe so it above the water level then start priming, once the filter is full, switch the filter unit on - still with the out going water pipe above the water level, once the water starts to flow out of the out going pipe then ease it back into the tank water.
> 
> I do the above when primming my 2080 and since adopting this method - never had a problem since.
> 
> Regards
> paul


 
I have 2 eheim filters the 2036 and the 2071 (2071 is the eheim 3 pro). Were the 2036 works perfectly i have the same issues after cleaning the 2071. The above could be my issue aswell. Thank you for sharing this im definately going to try this next time i clean the filter. Still the cheaper 2036 works much better imo. If i can find a cheap second hand JBL 1501 im probably going to replace the 2071. But who knows, maybe my problems are solved now.


----------



## DTL

One point to note is that if you reprime your filter when the water in the tank is lowered during a water change, you don't have to faff around with the location of your outlet pipe / spray bar since it's out of the water at that point.


----------



## Omegatron

So i tried the suggested but priming with the outlet above water only made it a little bit better, but its still a pain.


----------



## Sacha

Which taps do I need to make priming easier? Quick release or double taps?


----------



## flygja

Eheim quick release double taps  It makes priming easier because you can keep some water in the tubing while you clean the canister. Then later open up the outlet taps first, then the inlet taps and water should start flooding in. The Pro's taps open them all at the same time which doesn't work.


----------

